# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Shtjefën Gjeçovi

## Xhuxhumaku

*Shtjefën Gjeçovi*

2011-01-11 00:00:00
Prof. Dr. Tomor Osmani 

*Një nga njerëzit më të lartë që ka pasur Shqipëria (F. Konica)*

Janë disa dijetarë, veprimtarë dhe klerikë, që krahas detyrave të tjera për të cilat janë shkolluar, një pjesë të jetës ia kanë kushtuar edhe zhvillimit të kulturës shqiptare, duke punuar në cepat më të skajshëm të atdheut tonë, në ato zona ku edhe dielli i zënë nga malet ndriçon disa orë. Një nga ata qe edhe atë Shtjefën Gjeçovi. Këtë vështirësi të punës së tij e ka përshkruar me realizëm eruditi dhe poligloti Faik Konica, i cili më 1930 botoi në gazetën Dielli të Bostonit Kujtime për Sh. Gjeçovin, shkrim që u përfshi edhe në botimin e veprës Kanuni i Lekë Dukagjinit. Në mes të tjerash, autori shkruante: Më 1913 shkova në Shkodrë (Ishte një propozim i atë Gj. Fishtës për ti bërë një vizitë Gjeçovit, shën. ynë). Mendimi i një vizite tek atë Sh. Gjeçovi në Gomsiqe më pëlqeu pa masë. Ashtu, pa humbur kohë, u nismë. Një gjë për të vënë re dhe që më mbushi me habi dhe trishtim është se nga Shkodra gjer në Gomsiqe, një udhëtim shtatë a tetë orësh me kalë, nuk gjetmë as katunt as shtëpi, veç një hani të varfër, ku qendruam për të pirë një kafe, spamë gjëkundi ndonjë shenjë gjallësie; një vënt i zbrazur dhe i shkretë, si i harruar nga perëndia e nga njerëzit. Po mërzia e udhëtimit na u shpërblye përtej shpresës posa arrijtim në GomsiqeFamullia një biná prej guri e ndritur dhe e pastër, gjysmë e zbrazur nga plaçkat, po e mbushur dhe e zbukuruar nga zemëra e madhe dhe nga buzëqeshja e të zotit të shtëpisë, qëndronte mikëpritëse dhe e qetë anës së një lumi. Këtu rronte at Shtjefën Gjeçovi. Këtu e çonte jetën mes lutjes e mësimeve, një nga njerëzit më të lartë që ka pasur Shqipëria.

*Nga jeta*

Mësuesi i Popullit, Shtjefën Gjeçovi, lindi në Janevë, një fshat i varfër i Kosovës, më 12 korrik 1874 dhe u vra në Zym të Kosovës, më 14 tetor 1929 nga shovinistët serbomëdhenj. Pasi ndoqi për do kohë kolegjin françeskan të Troshanit, një fshat i bukur i Zadrimës, në vitin 1888 vazhdoi studimet, në Bosnje dhe në Kroaci. Kur kthehet në Shqipëri, këmba e tij do të shkelë në dhjetëra fshatra, duke shërbyer si famullitar në Laç të Kurbinit, Troshan, Gomsiqe e Gojan, Theth, Shalë e Shosh, por edhe në Pejë, Gjakovë e Prizren, si dhe në Shkodër, Vlorë, Durrës dhe Zarë. Mori pjesë në organizimin e kryengritjeve antiosmane në vitet e para të shek. XX dhe qe një ndër ata patriotë, që dënoi me forcë politikën shkombëtarizuese të Serbisë dhe të Malit të Zi, si dhe pushtimin austriak të vendit tonë.

Ai ishte jo vetëm shkrimtar, por edhe arkeolog dhe etnolog. Qe një mbledhës i shquar i krijimeve popullore, fjalorit të rrallë, dokeve, zakoneve, riteve etj. Njëkohësisht qe edhe përkthyes. Shumë nga krijimet e tij mbetën në dorëshkrime, ku një pjesë ruhet në Arkivin e Shtetit në Tiranë, në Muzeun Historik të Shkodrës dhe në bibliotekën Marin Barleti të këtij qyteti.

Gjeçovi ka qenë edhe anëtar korrespondent i Komisisë Letrare Shqipe të Shkodrës (1916-1918).

* * *

Fillimisht Gjeçovi përdori pseudonimin Lkêni i Hasit në poezitë që botoi në revistën Albania, këtë kryevepër të publicistikës shqiptare të fundit të shekullit XIX dhe fillimit të shekullit XX, drejtuar Faik Konica.

Më pas, u botua vepra Agimi i Gjytetniis. Sigurisht që vepra më madhore e Sh. Gjeçovit është Kanuni i Lekë Dukagjinit, botuar në Shkodër, pas vdekjes, më 1933. Këtij botimi i paraprin një biografi e shkurtër, shkruar nga A. Pashk Bardhi dhe vazhdon me një parathënie të gjatë nga Gj. Fishta, të cilën e mbyll me këto fjalë: Kaq shkrova jo aq për me shtrî nji parathane kesajë vepre, sa per me diftue mallin e pakufîjshëm qi kam per të paharrueshmin auktorin e saj.

* * *

*Vepra Agimi i Gjytetniis (1910)*

Kjo vepër, e botuar një shekull më parë, më 1910 në Shkodër, ka 144 faqe. I paraprin një thënie në latinisht marrë nga humanisti Marin Barleti. Autori, më pas ka një përkushtim për Gj. Fishtën, ku ka shkruar: A. Gjergj Fishtës, O.F.M. auktorit tLahutës s Malciis e saa shkrimeve tjera npêng tndisiis komjare kto fletë atdhedashtnijet ja truën (=kushton) me mallë  shkruesi.

Gjeçovi në vazhdim ka një thirrje që u drejtohet shqiptarëve që e titullon Shqyptaar tdashtun!. E nis me një citat marrë nga vepra e P. Bogdanit Çeta e profetëve dhe vazhdon me një pohim të tij: Due me thanë se gjaa prejë vedit nuk qita n kto pak rreshta, por veç shka mora uhaa prejë tjerësh.

Sido kjoftë këtë libër pëlqeje, o vllaa atdhetaar, e maje si nji dhuntii qi bûnnoj (=buron) prejë loçkes s zemrës tatii qi t ngiatëjeton e tfalet Shqyptarçe!, Gomsiqe-Gojan i poshter-nMirëditë, me 14 tkallnnorit 1910.

Libri ka katër pjesë + një shtim. Pjesa e parë titullohet Shoqnija (f. 2-30); e dyta Besimi dhe atëdheu (f.31-60), pjesa III: Atdhedashtnija (f. 61-99), pjesa IV: Giuha (f.100-124) dhe në fund Shtim ku merret kryesisht me problemet e fjalorit të gjuhës shqipe (f. 125-137).

Pjesa IV e titulluar Giuha e konsideruar nji himn i vërtetë për gjuhën shqipe, është patjetër një nga pjesët më interesante dhe më me vlerë e veprës Agimi i Gjytetnis, pasi u shkrua dy vjet para shpalljes së pavarësisë kombëtare, kur çështja e gjuhës shqipe, e ruajtjes, zhvillimit, pasurimit dhe e përhapjes së saj dilte në plan të parë në rrafshin kulturor, arsimor dhe patriotik. Kjo i shërbente ndërgjegjësimit të popullit tonë në luftën për çlirim kombëtar; ishte në frymën e ideologjisë dhe pikëpamjeve iluministe të rilindësve tanë.

Këtë pjesë autori e ka titulluar Shtylla e msojtoreve tShqypniis tjetë giuha shqype dhe e ka ndarë në 10 çështje.

* * *

Në këtë pjesë të veprës Agimi i Gjytetniis autori ia ka kushtuar vlerave dhe rëndësisë së gjuhës, si elementi kryesor që e dallon identitetin e një kombi nga një komb tjetër, gjë për të cilën paraardhësit e tij, Veqilharxhi e Kristoforidhi, Naimi e Samiu, Çajupi, Fishta apo Mjeda, në krijimet e tyre e kanë vlerësuar gjuhën shqipe, e kanë himnizuar dhe i kanë kënduar asaj, që patjetër kanë ndikuar edhe tek autori i veprës. Këtë ia diktonin edhe vetë rrethanat e kohës, kur trysnia e gjuhës së pushtuesit, por edhe e fqinjëve ishte tejet e madhe. Prandaj shqiptarët duhej të ndërgjegjësoheshin. Duke qenë iluministë, rilindësit fillimisht i jepnin përparësi faktorit kulturor, prandaj duhej të evidentoheshin vlerat e gjuhës amtare, por njëkohësisht edhe domosdoshmëria e ruajtjes, pasurimit dhe përdorimit të saj. Autori me një stil mjaft lakonik, në pak rreshta ka sintetizuar, gjithçka që i duhet njeriut të dijë dhe në rastin konkret shqiptarit, pasi gjuha, siç shkruan shkrimtari  âsht nji gjâa sênd qi nuk mûnd tblehet, nuk shitet e nuk ndrrohet; nji sênd âsht, qi do truhet si nji gur i çmue, do truhet si nji dhântii e posaçme e Perendîis e si nji trashigim i tparvetonedo të ruhet si drita e synit Kjo dhântii âsht giuha shqype. E mbyll paragrafin, duke vendosur në fund këtë aforizëm:

Sa mmûnd tmêndohet dielli pa dritë, aq mund tmêndohet komi pa giuhë. 11

Të gjithë ata paragrafë të kësaj pjese, që janë çështje të veçanta, janë të lidhur në mes tyre me temën bosht. Gjeçovi kërkonte, që rëndësi të veçantë në kushtet e pushtimit të merrte lëvrimi i gjuhës shqipe të folur dhe këtë e ilustronte me shembuj nga jeta në familje.

Në një paragraf tjetër ngrinte një pyetje retorike se çâsht gjuha? Autori i jepte vetë përgjigjet.

Në vazhdim Gjeçovi shënonte të mirat dhe nderet që sillte gjuha. Ai e konsideronte atë, siç e theksuam më sipër, tiparin kryesor, që e dallonte kombin, e cila e man komin njetë, tuj kênë kjo shêji i paar e i vetmi, me të cillin dahen komi me komë.

Në situatën e krijuar vihej re një dukuri negative që shumë shqiptarë po merreshin më shumë me gjuhët e huaja se sa me shqipen, dukuri që është trajtuar edhe nga rilindës të tjerë, bashkëkohës të Gjeçovit dhe më vonë. Një veprim i tillë nuk i shërbente momentit politik dhe ideologjisë së kohës, kur ishim në prag të shpalljes së pavarësisë. Kjo dëmtonte imazhin e luftës që po bëhej për arritjen e qëllimit final, e zhvlerësonte gjuhën amtare, dëmtonte atdheun dhe kombin. Në këtë paragraf, ndikuar edhe nga botëkuptimi i rilindësve, jepte përsëri një aforizëm tjetër, me vlerë monumentale, që e ka edhe Naim Frashëri:

Giuha e nji komit skaa tndalun, as nuk mûnd tndâlet kurr.

Për autorin, detyrë parësore në ato momente ishte që të mësohej gjuha shqipe, të flitej pa gabime dhe të pastrohej nga fjalët e huaja, gjë e cila do ta lulëzonte dhe zbukuronte gjuhën. Gjeçovi ishte plotësisht nën ndikimin e botëkuptimit të rilindësve dhe kishte parasysh porositë e Naimit te Iliadhë e Homerit, që shkruante: Gjuha jonë duhetë shkruarë fjeshtë shqip, se fjalët e huaja e shëmtojnë shumë. Ësht e gjerë gjuha jonë dhe bukurë shumë, ka fjalë fort të mira për të vënë në vent të fjalëvet të huaja. Ai kërkonte që ta mësonim gjuhën shqipe dhe për këtë sillte disa vargje që, siç e quan autori, nga dorëpraruemi i Frashërit:

Gjuhën e mëmëdheut mëso; /Ajo mund të të ndritonjë, / Edhe të tjera ti këndo/ Po atë ta kesh për zonjë.

E gjithnjë Gjeçovi do ta prekte shqiptarin për të mësuar gjuhën shqipe e të mos përqendroheshin te gjuhët e huaja. Kritikonte ata shqiptarë, të cilët, duke vlerësuar e mësuar gjuhët e huaja, përçmonin gjuhën amtare. Autori përdorte gjithë arsenalin e aftësive të tij për tia neveritur një hobi të tillë e për ta drejtuar nga gjuha shqipe. Ai nuk pajtohej assesí me një dukuri të tillë, duke theksuar se këta njerëz populli i vë në bisht të lahutës e u thotë: O saa hieshëm folka, si me kênë zogu i lëtinit. E at giuhë, qi Zoti natyra e nâna e jonë na msoj, dona e mâa tepër rrekena me e shlye prejë zêmret. Gjeçovi, i mbushur me mllef kundrejt një veprimi të tillë, vinte në dukje edhe një dukuri të tillë që ndodhte në ato vite, kur në shkollat shqipe gjuhët e huaja, siç thotë autori, zinin kryet e vendit, ndërsa gjuha shqipe kishte mbetur e shamun, e përbuzun. Gjuhën shqipe, që e kishim trashëgim prej të parëve jena tuj e përbuzë e jena tuj e lânë si nji qyqe të pafatë ndegë tthatë; e zemra sna theket ndhimë për tê!16 Pse të bëhemi gazi i botës, ngrinte zërin autori, kur jemi në vendin tonë, e kemi gjuhën tonë.

Gjuha shqipe kishte nevojë që të kujdesej për të. E këtë do ta bënin atdhetarët shqiptarë, pasi Shqipëria ishte e pushtuar dhe bashkë me të edhe gjuha shqipe. Por Gjeçovi ishte optimist. Për të paa dalë faret kombi i jonë, ska si del faret giuha. Që ta duash gjuhën, duhet të kujdesemi. Nuk kishte nevojë për pushkë, për me rrokë shpatën, sot duhej punë dhe hollim i mendjes, thekson Gjeçovi. Për Gjeçovin ishte e pafalshme që të huajt të interesoheshin për gjuhën shqipe, ndërsa shqiptarët të qëndronin të ftohtë e të huaj ndaj kësaj gjuhe që e kishim dhuratë prej Perëndisë. Nuk ishte e mjaftueshme vetëm të pohosh se e dua gjuhën, por duhet të thellohesh, ta njohësh dhe të zbulosh bukuritë e saj.

* * *

Një çështje tjetër që është prekur edhe nga rilindësit tanë, qe ai i gjuhës së përbashkët. Ndonëse Shqipëria nuk e kishte fituar pavarësinë, patriotët shqiptarë, krahas ruajtjes dhe përhapjes së gjuhës shqipe në kushtet e pushtimit, filluan ti jepnin përparësi edhe njësimit të gjuhës shqipe. Edhe shtypi i kohës nuk qëndroi indiferent. Po i referohemi vetëm një organi që qarkulloi në ato vite. Diturija e Lumo Skëndos e vitit 1909, në një shkrim me titull A do të kemi një të vetëm gjuhë literare shqipe?. Autori i tij jo vetëm paraqiste opinionin e tij për këtë problem, por jepte edhe rrugët se si mund të zgjidhej çështja e gjuhës letrare shqipe, duke i mëshuar idesë që në bazë të saj të ishte një dialekt, ndonëse realiteti i kohës nuk e favorizonte një ide të tillë. Në këto rrethana për autorin ishte më mirë të përdoreshin të dy dialektet e shqipes. Megjithatë kërkohej të kishim një gjuhë të përbashkët shqipe, siç e kishin gjuhët e kombeve të qytetëruara, një alfabet, një drejtshkrim, një terminologji, se ndryshe do tna gllabëronin kombet që i kishim pranë.

Studiuesi R. Mata vëren se Gjeçovi shtronte detyrën e krijimit të një gjuhe të përbashkët shqipe, duke kapërcyer ndarjet dialektore të një gjuhe që të përmbajë të gjithë pasurinë e madhe që kishte krijuar populli. Ai nuk pajtohej me gjendjen e asaj kohe që secili të tërhiqej mbas së folmes dialektore, ndonëse ai vetë shkruante gegërisht, pasi do të lindnin ngatërresa për tu marrë vesh gegët dhe toskët. Për këtë autori këshillonte që të përdoret giuha e dliir, giuha e msojtores, pse Paa giuhë tmsojtores kurrnji tthânme, e kurrnji mêndim smûnd do tna e shqyptoje goja. Fjala e jonë e folun me gabime, nuk kaa me mujtë me pasë fuqii, për me ja mushë mênden shoqit për ket o at pûnë. Gjeçovi e çon më tej idenë e tij, duke ecur plotësisht në gjurmët e rilindësve tanë. Ai bënte thirrje për bashkim në mes gegëve dhe toskëve, një ide jopërçarëse, po shumë e rëndësishme dhe mobilizuese në ato momente në prag të pavarësisë kombëtare. Gegë e toskë vllazen! tjetë nder nee njinija (njini=njësi, bashkim, T.O.) ntfolun e njinija nshkrim; njinija na man nbashkim, na shton fuqien. Pavarësisht se autori ishte nga Veriu, ndjenjat patriotike edhe në fushën e gjuhës u reflektuan në pikëpamjet e tij, gjë e cila ia rrisnin vlerën Gjeçovit edhe në këtë rrafsh. Megjithatë ai si një patriot i vërtetë kërkonte me insistim në ato kushte, kur vendi ishte i pushtuar që ta ruanim e ta mësonim gjuhën shqipe, të trashëguar nga të parët tanë, duke e përdorur në çdo zyrë apo në çdo anë, pasi, sipas Gjeçovit Atdheu e giuha, mêndimi e fjala, fjala e jeta, jânë trii sênde qi i lidhë nji varg e njâna paa tjetren smundet me pasë tgjallët.

* * *

Gjeçovi, një vëmendje i ka kushtuar rëndësisë që ka fjalori për mësimin e gjuhës e në radhë të parë të gjuhës shqipe, të cilën e trajtonte në pjesën e fundit që e titullon Shtim. Fillimisht shënonte pesë fjalorë të shqipes: të Bardhit (1635), të Rossit (1886), të Junkut (1895), të Kristoforidhit (1904) të L.Gurakuqit (1906) dhe të shoqnisë Bashkimi (1908). Për autorin rëndësi nuk kishte grumbullimi i librave, por leximi i tyre dhe kështu shqiptari do ta mësonte gjuhën, pasi Giuha njerzt e nji komit i bashkon. Gjeçovi ngrihej kundër padijes dhe injorancës së atyre shqiptarëve që thonin se Mue mkaa msue nâna shqyp e nuk mduhet mâa tepër se e dii!. Këtu autori ndërhynte duke dalluar, siç shkruante ai, giûhë shpijare dhe giûhë gjytetnore. E para i përkiste ligjërimit shtëpiak, një gjuhë jo e zgjedhur e papërpunuar, ndërsa ajo gjytetnore, është e përpunuar, me një fjalor të pasur, është e përzgjedhur. E kjo gjendej te gurra e popullit, te fjalori, i cili âsht nji deet, qi sbân tmarue!..ai. âsht visari i giuhës, i dijes, i tndollunave, i vargënimit e i vjerrshënimit. Zotërimi i fjalorit sillte që giuha na hijeshohet si tuj ligjerue, si tuj e shkrue.  Gjeçovi ishte edhe kundër fjalëve të huaja, që në atë kohë, kur nuk kishte shtet shqiptar, edhe vërshimi i tyre nuk ishte i vogël. Në këto rrethana duhej vlerësuar dhe përdorur fjalori i K. Kristoforidhit, pasi ai sipas Gjeçovit, i ka veçuar në fjalor fjalët e huaja. Ai i referohet edhe historianit hungarez Ludovik Taloçi (Ludwig Thalloczy, 1854-1916) që kishte thënë se shqipja nuk ka lidhje me gjuhët e tjera dhe është një nga gjuhët më të vjetra në Europë.

Gjeçovi e mbyll veprën me porosinë për ta mësuar fjalorin e gjuhës shqipe, pasi ai është libri i komit tonë e thesari i atdheut tonë.

Vepra e Gjeçovit nga bashkëkohësit është vlerësuar për gjuhën e saj, larg ndikimeve të gjuhëve të huaja, e pasur për sa i përket fjalorit dhe frazeologjisë që rrallë mund ti gjesh ndër shkrimtarë të tjerë që shkruajnë shqip.

* * *

Shkrimtari, etnografi, arkeologu, përkthyesi, patrioti, kleriku, Mësuesi i Popullit, Shtjefën Gjeçovi mbetet një figurë e rëndësishme e Rilindjes sonë, që iu kushtua me vetëmohim çështjes sonë kombëtare e në mënyrë të veçantë ruajtjes e përhapjes së gjuhës shqipe dhe të arsimit tonë kombëtar, duke qenë nismëtar i hapjes së mjaft shkollave në gjuhën amtare, njëkohësisht si krijues dhe përgjithësisht si mbledhës dhe sistemues i kulturës materiale dhe shpirtërore të popullit dhe kombit tonë.

shqip.

----------

